# Charaktere ohne Daten und Inventar



## generalad (16. März 2005)

Hallo allerseits,
erstmal auch von mir ein großes *Danke* für eure Mühe!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Sämtliche Charaktere meiner Gilde werden ohne Inventar und Stats angezeigt, das Datum der letzten Aktualisierung  ist immer der Zeitpunkt 0 nach Informatikerrechnung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Blasc ist bei mir korrekt installiert, die Displayoption steht auf "Full".


----------



## adhome (16. März 2005)

Das Problem liegt an deinem " ' " Zeichen im Realm-Namen.

Der Bug ist bekannt und wird (hoffentlich) bald behoben.

PS: Probleme mit Stats sind aber auch mir neu.


----------



## B3N (16. März 2005)

Problem behoben, Inventar/Stats werden wieder angezeigt!


----------



## adhome (16. März 2005)

Super!!! Danke.

Aber noch ne kleinigkeit... 

Die Tooltips funktionieren bei den Items noch nicht.

Javascript findet hide und show nicht.


----------



## B3N (16. März 2005)

Also das ist seltsam, ich habs gerade nochmal getestet im IE und im Firefox, bei beiden gehts.


----------



## adhome (17. März 2005)

Ja nun geht  alles (; 
Danke

Es fehlten wirklich die Javascripte nach "function NewWindow(URL, WinName, Features)"
Hab nen anderen Char mir angesehen und nun ist alles vorhanden. Auch bei mir.. komisch.

Nochmals : Wirklich gute Arbeit


----------



## generalad (17. März 2005)

Wow das ging schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen Dank!


----------

